# Have jst TTOC'd our first car



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

My husband just drove into our road and spotted a TT parked at the entrance, so he legged it indoors to get one of our TTOC cards to stick under the wipers! 8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL - let us know when you need some more!

Our kids are the most fanatical in the family - we're always running out!

Lou


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

t7 said:


> LOL - let us know when you need some more!
> 
> Our kids are the most fanatical in the family - we're always running out!
> 
> Lou


It's great - a little stealth night-time mission!! LOL

8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Keep up the good work


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Spread the word  Nice one


----------



## ooloocat (Mar 16, 2007)

We've had our TT 5 years and never been carded 

Fortunately we've just joined ready for the new arrival hopefully in May


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ooloocat said:


> We've had our TT 5 years and never been carded
> 
> Fortunately we've just joined ready for the new arrival hopefully in May


Don't worry... I've never been flyered either


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I just did 4 in Tesco carpark tonight.  where can i get more cards only got about 10 left.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

barton TT said:


> I just did 4 in Tesco carpark tonight.  where can i get more cards only got about 10 left.


PM me your name and address and I'll send you some 

Club Sec


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > I just did 4 in Tesco carpark tonight.  where can i get more cards only got about 10 left.
> ...


Just put them in the post for you Ian, let me know when you need some more. 

Happy TT flyering. 8) 

Thanks

Terri


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks. 8)


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Just tagged my 1st TT. It was in the gym carpark with a private plate, silver in colour, reg ending in TTR.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Makes you feel a bit sneaky, wandering around other peoples cars.


----------

